# All This for .01 Degrees Celsius?  Joe Bastardi



## Puck it (Aug 4, 2015)

Pretty interesting take on it!

"Given the facts, I can’t help but wonder: Did policymakers ever take Economics 101, or a course in how to read a chart?"



http://patriotpost.us/opinion/36771


----------



## Abubob (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Pretty interesting take on it!
> 
> "Given the facts, I can’t help but wonder: Did policymakers ever take Economics 101, or a course in how to read a chart?"
> 
> ...



Follow the money .......


----------



## Rowsdower (Aug 4, 2015)

Plz no more.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 4, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Plz no more.



It could be worse?
http://mashable.com/2015/08/03/cecil-lion-beanie-baby/


----------

